# Box Of Delights?



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bought this takeaway container full of old watch bits & pieces today at a local car boot,Only a few work but there are plenty of decent dials and quite a few useful spares, here's a few pics;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And a few more pics;


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

A right little Alladins cave find well done. Which boot sale did you go............


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

A great find. Was it an even better deal- the Tag; genuine?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

That's a great haul,plenty of hours of happy tinkering there!

and lots of spares for the parts draw. :thumbsup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

It was an indoor one at Mansfield, never had anything from there before but for Â£4 I just had to buy the box full!

Not sure about the Tag? it has a quartz inside and I know very little about them or if they ever had quartz movements fitted>


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> It was an indoor one at Mansfield, never had anything from there before but for Â£4 I just had to buy the box full!
> 
> Not sure about the Tag? it has a quartz inside and I know very little about them or if they ever had quartz movements fitted>


This 'ere is a Tag quartz movement from a watch very similar to the one you have.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

NICE FIND!

Lucky bugger. My local car-boot never has any treasures. Apparently there are a couple of guys who have stalls there who do the rounds at 7am asking for old watches or parts, so I've never even had a look in.

Whats the black dial/gold plated case? Looks a nice sized piece of kit.

The Tag looks tired, but even so it'll be worth 5 times what you paid for the box full I'd think! No reason to think it'd be a fake, I mean there must be a few about but legitimate ones are cheap enough to pick up now to make it worth copying. Re-plating isn't too expensive, or blasting the whole plate might be a good idea too.

Show us the front of the Oris too please. I know the old ones have an awful reputation, but I do think they have a bit of style.

Great post!


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

I saw a Tag at the boot sale last week but i thought it might have been a fake so i didn't bother asking how much


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The black & gold Ingersol actually runs and seems to keep good time, it has a very good dial but needs the crown sorting as it appears to be fitted incorectly the glass is good but it is missing one hand but I think there are a pair to fit in there somewhere they are on an old Ingersol face.

The Oris is just a case but complete less glass there is also another identical back in there somewhere, it's about 32mm and looks late 40's-50'sto me? you can see the case in the second photo.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent find there, nice one mate :thumbsup:

If the TAG works, I'd give you 4 quid for it, regardless of whether it's a fake or not


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I put a new battery in it and it's been running and keeping time since, shame it's not a gents as I'd be wearing it!!! as it is the good lady's snaffled it to wear!


----------

